

Bjarne Stroustrup: the problem with programming (2006) - Rod
http://www.technologyreview.com/InfoTech/17831/

======
skwaddar
Another interview

<http://harmful.cat-v.org/software/c++/I_did_it_for_you_all>

------
ilyak
Bjarne Stroustrup is, indeed, the problem with programming. As you can infer
from the article title.

